# 3000 for Mattuk



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Way to post Matt, they all share a bit of knowledge too, thanks for sharing your know how.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you Don and to all of you for putting up with an alien in your world! I hope I've kept you interested and entertained. Your a great group and I enjoy chatting with you all.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

You've come a long ways since joining, thanks for your contributions.

I'm sure a lot of the members have since changed on how one should wear the proper attire while stalking!! HA!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

hassell said:


> I'm sure a lot of the members have since changed on how one should wear the proper attire while stalking!! HA!!


I knew you would! Thanks Rick.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

That sure is a lot of posts fella---maybe I'll catch up with ya one of these days,

"And to all of you for putting up with an alien in your world!"----We just think of you as ET.lol.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ijust wish I could master reading the accent.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

catcapper said:


> That sure is a lot of posts fella---maybe I'll catch up with ya one of these days,
> 
> "And to all of you for putting up with an alien in your world!"----We just think of you as ET.lol.


You want me to bugger off home!?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Ijust wish I could master reading the accent.


Your a funny sod!


----------

